# Custom Path for ldconfig



## hruodr (May 13, 2017)

What is the correct way in FreeBSD to add /usr/opt/lib to the directories scanned at boot by `ldconfig`?


----------



## acheron (May 13, 2017)

ldconfig()
`grep ldconfig_paths /etc/defaults/rc.conf`


----------



## hruodr (May 13, 2017)

Since /usr/opt/lib is not owned by root, I will need perhaps also `ldconfig_insecure="NO"` in /etc/rc.conf.

I find this whole `rc` story and its scripts in rc.d intransparent.


----------

